# Dogs in the shower?



## melsysmutts (Dec 4, 2007)

I know that this will seem weird to some, but I can't be the only one- Does anyone else bathe their dog(s) in the shower with them? My pups don't _hate_ the bathtub, but they actually like the shower. If one of us is in the shower, they sit at the shower door and drink the water from the door track. Strange, I know...

One day, I slid open the shower door to yell at my husband, and Porkchop jumped in the shower with me. Now, I just bathe them before I bathe myself, and let them run around the bathroom while I take my own shower. It makes rinsing them a lot easier, and it's super fast. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I used to do this with my cocker spaniel. It sure made life a lot easier. I don't think any of my current girls would do it, but they can't as the shower is in the tub anyway.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep..Puddles and Iris usually Dozer doesnt..he wont touch the bathroom with a 10 foot pole..


Funny thing is I cant keep him out of the pond..He loves his pond..Turn on a water spigot and hes outta here. like his butts on fire.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Guilty! It works for us because Elsa puts on her 'this sucks' face, and doesn't budge. I can't say she enjoys it, but it's so much faster and easier IMO.


----------



## TCnBham (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a shower stall, and the long hose attached to the shower head...I just get the shower head down on the floor of the shower, sit on the floor with my dog, and give them a bath before I take mine. It helps if you get your significant other to be ready with a towel or two outside the shower so you can just hand them out the door and let them dry 'em off. Then when I get through, I do the combing/brushing.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

If I'm home alone with Zoe when I shower, I leave the bathroom door open so I can keep an ear on her, and she always comes in, sticks her little face in to get a drink, and inevitably joins me in the shower. She just loves it. We haven't bathed her in awhile because it's so cold/dry, but I think next time she needs a bath, I'll just bring the dog shampoo in the shower with me and leave the door open.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh Heavens No! Can you imagine for a moment where my dogs nose would be? NO! Height not a good thing in the shower. Also It would be far too cramped in there.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

when we first got our cocker we lived in a rental house with only a stall shower. so my husband would put on his swim trunks and hold buddy up in the shower for his bath. i have some pretty cute pictures of it. lol. but now i pretty much only do both their baths at work. gwen is scared of the bathroom. lol


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Inga said:


> Oh Heavens No! Can you imagine for a moment where my dogs nose would be? NO! Height not a good thing in the shower. Also It would be far too cramped in there.



ROFLMFAO Thanks Inga, Hahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hahahaaaaaaa....Alas..the other reason I am glad Dozer dont like showers..
Inga..you crack me up


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Inga said:


> Oh Heavens No! Can you imagine for a moment where my dogs nose would be? NO! Height not a good thing in the shower. Also It would be far too cramped in there.


HAHAHAAHAAHA!! Oh, my side is aching from laughing so hard!!!! HAHAHAAHA!! 

I've never bathed my dogs in the shower with me...I've never even really thought of doing that. But now that I have...I don't think I would...I have the visual from Inga's post in my head now!


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

I haven't done this with Duncan since he was little but I don't give Duncan a bath very often (once or twice a year maybe--he gets a bath when he goes to the kennel). 

Patrick on the other hand gets dirty a lot. In my new house I have the glass sliding doors on the tub so giving Patrick a bath doesn't work really well because I can't reach him, so I now give him a bath with me in the bathtub with him. For the reason that Inga mentioned, I always wear a bathing suit while I am bathing/showering him. He is so big and he has so much hair that giving him a shower works the best to rinse him. It works out great.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

I shower with my dogs all the time. Its easier on all of us. They are more calm and i don't have to worry about them saoking me b/c I'm already soaked. 

I did have this weird thing when I was younger, like 10 or 11. I would only take showers with my female dogs b/c I didn't want the males to see me in the nude. lol.


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

yes i have done this before. at first it started off i would get in my bathing suit and bathe her, lol but then i realized i was getting gross and all wet anyways so might as well shower right away too.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Inga said:


> Can you imagine for a moment where my dogs nose would be? NO! Height not a good thing in the shower.


(note to self) No Giant Schnauzers in shower.


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

I just can't believe that this topic came up TODAY of all days. Usually I bring Ruby to the self service dog wash, but once in awhile if it is really slushy out and she gets salt and sand all over her underside, I will put her in the tub and climb in with her. Today I was doing something in the kitchen and came in the livingroom/bedroom combination room and expected to see her curled up on the bed, but she wasn't there. There was only one other place to look, and I can't believe this foolish dog actually did this!!









She was sleeping in the tub. If it had been summer, I would have thought that maybe she was hot and the tub was a cool place to sleep, but the temperature today was 43 below zero with the wind-chill factor. Considering she has a nice warm king-sized bed to curl up on, just feet from the bathroom door, it was pretty weird. I said something to her and she looked up, then went right back to sleep!









Who knows what they're thinking? I'm pretty sure if I had turned on the faucet she would have been outta there. As a side note, I have a really old tub, and something I sprayed on it last week to clean it reacted to the minerals in my water, and I'm having a heck of a time to get the stains off, except for where the shower curtain was. (Just didn't want you to think my tub is filthy!!)


----------



## Oxyrep (Jan 22, 2008)

Inga said:


> Oh Heavens No! Can you imagine for a moment where my dogs nose would be? NO! Height not a good thing in the shower. Also It would be far too cramped in there.


LOL 

That is too funny! My wife takes the little dogs. But I don't.


----------



## melsysmutts (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm just glad to know that I'm not the only one! My dogs are small, so the "where's your nose" issue is a non-issue, here!


----------



## sn0fl8k3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a corgi so usually i just hold her while i'm in the shower but she got too squirmy and i'd come out of the shower with scratches all over my bare body... so we stopped taking showers. But when i'm in the shower she see's me she wants to get in and will start licking the water, but when she's actually in the shower she wants out.. picky dog


----------



## chucky (Mar 5, 2007)

i always wash my dog my self, in the bath tub. i did it with all my dogs, no matter the size, some didn,t like it too much and ran out, but shower doors are wonderfull things.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep...I have to shower with my dogs AND cats for the time being; till I find a decent self serve for the dogs anyway. The cats I don't mind doing at home, but the dogs can be a pain, cause I don't have a Hi-vo dryer for them...so either I'll have to remedy that, or find somewhere to bathe them after I get acquainted with my new town. 

With my cats, I take a bath though...I fill the tub, climb in, get my bath out of the way, and grab the 'unlucky' victim and tie them to the faucet. Then I give them their bath...They're so darn cute too, cause when they try to get away, or try to climb on my lap, they have to 'swim'...Lol!


----------



## Abbysdad (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, some of you are just too plain weird! lol. It's a dog! Oops! get your nose out of there. That's all. Now, if you were bathing me and I stuck my nose where it should not be. I can see why you would be freaked out! All my dogs past and present bathe with me. So much calmer and less mess. This morning Abby was stinky. I had the extra time before work so I gave her a shower with me. After washing her i picked her up and held her to get rinsed off. She just layed her head on my shoulder. Very peaceful. I do the same with my cat. No big deal!


----------



## BriMac35 (Nov 17, 2006)

When my Chow , Jasmine was still with us , I found it easier to just put on a pair of swim trunks and get in the tub with her to bathe her instead of on my knees leaning over the tub .


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Me and my two Schnauzers have always taken a shower together since them came home with us. They like to take a bath. I have to keep one of them out of the shower when I get in. All I have to do is leave the door open and one will get in and the other one will follow. Works great! I have a tile seat thats 5 feet long and I just sit one at a time up on it and wash and condition and then do the other one. It helps if I can get my wife to dry em, David


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> Oh Heavens No! Can you imagine for a moment where my dogs nose would be? NO! Height not a good thing in the shower. Also It would be far too cramped in there.


ROFLMAO ditto!


----------



## redshoe (Jan 22, 2008)

We always bathe our dogs in the shower. We have a hose attachment that we use, which works well. The shower stall is bigger than our tub, and since it's glassed in they can't jump out like they would be able to with the bath tub. I wouldn't do it any other way!


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Absolutely. I have always showered with all dogs I have ever owned. They love it and it seems much easier with you in there with them. They seem calmer. Although none of my dogs have had much height (pug, shih tzu, poodle, terrier mix, etc).


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I actually used to have a golden who would take showers with me... he was the only one though lol...


----------

